# Palm LifeDrive won't turn on



## brymaes (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a 1 year old Palm LifeDrive which very suddenly quite working. It simply won't turn on any longer. Where can I go to get help?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you tried a soft reset?


----------



## brymaes (Jun 17, 2006)

Tried a soft and hard reset. Doesn't even flicker. The only action that it does is turn the charging indication LED on when you plug it in.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> Tried a soft and hard reset. Doesn't even flicker. The only action that it does is turn the charging indication LED on when you plug it in.



Can the battery be removed? Are you trying the reset while the charger is attached?

[Edited on 6-18-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2006)

Charge it. My Zire did that, and they were going to replace it for me. Just for haha I charged it. It now has a new lease on life.


----------

